

Ask HN: What's the greatest thing on the Internet? - 123user


======
eitally
Currently, Google. Not necessarily because they are world-leading trendsetters
in all things internetty, but because they have acted as the ultimate
facilitators in internet-related development over the past decade. Whether you
like Google or not, the online world wouldn't be what it is without their
contributions (and investments, and acquisitions).

------
Mimu
Huge collection of porn.

Seriously though, I would say the fact that in theory, we can have knowledge
accessible by anyone on the planet, and that's awesome. I believe on day it
will.

------
fulafel
The end-to-end architecture of the IP layer, enabling the level playing field
for new apps and protocols, and letting anyone be a content provider or p2p
node.

------
theGREENsuit
[http://www.zombo.com](http://www.zombo.com)

------
webnik
The Internet itself. For all the big greatest things and little nothing things
in it.

------
Xoxox
Hacker News of course!

------
analogmind
The Collective Mind

------
ceeK
Wikipedia.

------
penetrarthur
Reddit.

------
haidrali
Google

------
uyw98
humans

------
mattwritescode
Me

~~~
mattwritescode
Or cats

------
emrahnzm
porn

